# Do you plan on having children?



## Iseekpeace (Mar 17, 2021)

I never want to become a father.
Life is just too stressful and unpleasant.

The key here is money.
Human ife right now is governed by money.
You have to earn money to survive.
It's not like before agriculture where people would just fish, hunt or collect their food.


You have to go to school and get good grades while other kids bully you.

Then you have to go to university and do well there while having to do presentations, group projects and other assignments ,essays and reasearch papers.

Then if you managed to graduate you have to go to stressful inrerviews and then if you get hired you have to constantly perform at work while being constantly,bullied, judged and criticized bÃ½ your colleauges and pressured by your boss to perform.
And this goes for 40 years if you are lucky enough to not get fired on the way.

Then by the time you retire at 67 you are old and have bad health.

Maybe in 10,000 years life would be different and better.
Byt as it is right now, life is a never ending stressful marathon where you can never relax and just enjoy life
And I just don't want to force anyone to go through this life.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. That ship has sailed.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I would've adopted or fostered if I'd been able to. I come from a big family and have adopted siblings. But there's obviously no way I'd ever be approved for that.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

No, I don't think I'd be a good father.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

No way, even if it were possible for me. Bringing more people into this world is simply unethical. Adoption is not, but I'd be a terrible father.


----------



## Alicia2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

I've always said I wanted kids because I didn't want to die alone...I know. Sounds self centered. Why not get a dog or something? I just feel like if I don't reproduce and start a family I will have nothing worth living for. I want to love, teach, grow with and cherish my own family. But how when I can't even connect and have a relationship with anyone other than myself? I am 36 years old and time is ticking. Makes me so sad.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

The fact that I essentially deal with entitled, intentionally mischievous spawns who never listen five days a week makes me not feel too bad if I don't.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Alicia2009 said:


> I've always said I wanted kids because I didn't want to die alone...I know. Sounds self centered. Why not get a dog or something? I just feel like if I don't reproduce and start a family I will have nothing worth living for. I want to love, teach, grow with and cherish my own family. But how when I can't even connect and have a relationship with anyone other than myself? I am 36 years old and time is ticking. Makes me so sad.


I don't think that's selfish. We have a genetic imperative to have children and purely biologically speaking, that probably is the "meaning of life". It's strong in some people, weak in others. You have no reason to feel bad for having those feelings. It's totally normal.

I'm someone in whom that biological imperative is quite weak and so it gets drowned out by practical & ethical considerations. I have never wanted to have children, although I don't particularly dislike kids. People kept telling me I would change my mind but it hasn't really happened.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Alicia2009 said:


> I've always said I wanted kids because I didn't want to die alone...I know. Sounds self centered. Why not get a dog or something? I just feel like if I don't reproduce and start a family I will have nothing worth living for. I want to love, teach, grow with and cherish my own family.


 If that's the only reason, you can satisfy pretty much everything you want by just finding a homeless person and letting them move in with you and leaving your stuff to them in your will. There are already millions of "extra" people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think I'd be a good parent due to my various issues, I don't think it's a good idea to be a non-binary parent in this world (parenting is very gender divided in society,) and it's not an option for me anyway since I only really wanted a kid if I was in a relationship and I didn't really want to go through the pregnancy side of things myself.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm getting up there in years. The time to have kids has gone with the wind i think.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

no thanks


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

At where I am in my life, emotionally and professionally, I do not think I will have kids. I do not know who could be the mother. I am confused in a lot of ways regarding this.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

No I don't want to waste my time and money on them. Plus having to hear them cry would be annoying. lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’ve never in my life had any desire for children


----------



## pleonasm (Mar 11, 2021)

I would like to someday. My mom and I are pretty close and I would like to have that sort of companionship with my child.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't know yet


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

No because I don’t have what it takes to be a single parent, and don’t want to pass down my genes to another person and curse them with a bad life. Tbh I never thought about having kids one day and can’t at all relate to people that make it their life goal.


----------



## Alicia2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Alicia2009 said:
> 
> 
> > I've always said I wanted kids because I didn't want to die alone...I know. Sounds self centered. Why not get a dog or something? I just feel like if I don't reproduce and start a family I will have nothing worth living for. I want to love, teach, grow with and cherish my own family.
> ...


But does it have to be so toxic?


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

Eventually. The girlfriend and I want to travel first. See the world and such.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I don't think it'll happen for me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It would be unwise/irresponsible of me to even get a cat. Even a healthy one. And I know enough about my genes to know they're not quality.


----------



## dinosaurparty (Oct 18, 2019)

No I don't want these genes to survive. I don't want someone to inherit the same traits and live with struggles that I had to endure for the majority of my life. My non-existing child will thank me for that.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope. Doesn't fit my lifestyle, I don't like having a heavily structured daily routine and you need that with children. I thought I did in my 20's but I realized it's just not for me. I was bummed at first but now I like the idea of not having children.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No. Living with a visual disability is going to be hard enough, especially as I get older.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

-


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No...and I never have had the desire to have kids or even get married. I don’t have the patience and never have and never will. I can only spend so long with my nieces and nephew before I start getting nervous.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I wonder if I met the right girl that I truly loved and trusted if I’d want to have kids with her. Maybe I would to be honest... there is a natural drive to reproduce after all. But I would be a terrible father, what am I going to teach a kid - how NOT to make friends?


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't, because my testicles are damaged from a freak accident.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I had kids, they are both teenagers now. I actually kind of feel bad talking about them online, because it makes me feel like I am some sort of super villain for having kids. Truth be told, I am glad I did, I like being part of a family. Thankfully, they are both awesome, and have not turned on me yet.. I'm waiting though.. I know they are up to something, and will turn on me at any moment, and I have prepared for it,😜 okay.. honestly though - I was worried about their teenage years, they are pretty damned awesome.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. I would never ever want to pass on my crappy genes to anybody or want them to go through what I went through. I would also make a terrible parent. And I never really cared about children or babies anyway. I don't find them cute. I find them annoying.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow. I was shocked when reading this thread. I thought people with SA would like children, in their majority. It seems not.

Sure, kids may come to be in disadvantage genes wise, but bad SA genes can be overcame though a good nurture parenthood behavior. Nature < nurture. Just love your kid no matter what and show that you accept him as a son (well not always, if his/her actions are hurting other kids then yeah, it should be addressed). But showing acceptance it will sure boost your kid's confidence and prepare him for life, a life without SA or depression.

I plan on having like 2 kids or more, depends on what country I'll live in.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

No, it would have too much of a negative impact on my quality of life. Less money, less free time, less privacy, less sleep, less freedom, more stress, and more general inconvenience.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Already have one thanks - but I do wish we'd had a few more. I'm also very glad I (unconsciously) picked a partner that could make up for my own inadequacies. If she'd been as unstable and anxious as I am we would have had a lot more problems.

Also - strong sedatives are your friends. The world and everyone in it seems a lot nicer when you're not terrified of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sainnot said:


> I wonder if I met the right girl that I truly loved and trusted if I’d want to have kids with her. Maybe I would to be honest... there is a natural drive to reproduce after all. But I would be a terrible father, what am I going to teach a kid - how NOT to make friends?


I think if I really liked someone that much I'd just tell that flat out that they should find someone else ASAP because there is absolutely nothing any kid would want to inherit from me and I would not be a quality parent. And I guess that's it. If a person doesn't want to be a parent, they shouldn't have kids. Wanting to have kids and wanting to be a parent are different things. It's like the difference between wanting to get a dog and being willing to do whatever it takes to be a kind, caring and responsible pet owner. Especially if you get that dog and it's got issues you didn't expect or ends up having issues you didn't see coming. That's still your dog and you're still responsible for it whether you like it or not. Whether the law technically holds you to it or not, your kid will be your kid for the rest of your life.


----------



## Emma20401 (Mar 7, 2019)

Didn't think I'd get the opportunity and now that I kind of do have it, turns out I don't want any. That's irony for you.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Hell to the no, even if it were an option for me. I'm outraged that I've been saddled with existence, so I'll never inflict that on another poor soul. Especially with my **** genes and all the other issues.


----------



## umhiloliobviouslyneedhelp (Apr 4, 2021)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Hell to the no, even if it were an option for me. I'm outraged that I've been saddled with existence, so I'll never inflict that on another poor soul. Especially with my **** genes and all the other issues.


oh my god. when i tell you i screamed i mean i think i woke my brother up. i feel the exact same way and i never want to pass my genes on to a poor kid. especially an innocent one.


----------

